# Falsche URL-Eingaben abfangen



## Mephisto84 (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe mit Hilfe von struts eine Webapplikation realsiert. Bin soweit auch fertig und möchte jetzt haben, dass wenn der User in der URL rumfummelt, er auf eine bestimmte Seite gelangt.

Beispiel:
korrekt:

```
http://localhost:8080/web-app/Login.do?action=login
```

nun fummelt er:

```
http://localhost:8080/web-app/Login.do?action=log
```
oder

```
http://localhost:8080/web-app/Lo
```

Der Pfad kann also nicht gefunden werden und er wird auf eine Seite geleitet auf der steht, dass er gefälligst die Applikation nur über die Maus zu bedienen hat. 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Wenn es dafür ein Wort gibt, teilt es mir bitte mit! 


Viele Grüße,
Mephi


----------



## HLX (1. Okt 2008)

Du verwendest vermutlich die DispatchAction. Du kannst diese Ableiten und die Methode "unspecified" überschreiben. Hier einfach einen Forward auf eine zentrale Seite zurückgeben.

>>DispatchAction


----------



## Mephisto84 (1. Okt 2008)

Super, danke für deine Hilfe!

Das hat mich schon mal ein gutes Stück weiter gebracht.
Es fängt aber leider nicht ab, wenn eine falsche Action eingetragen wird. Gibt es dafür auch eine Lösung?


----------



## HLX (2. Okt 2008)

Ist mir nicht bekannt. Bei DispatchActions will man sich ja die Freiheit geben, mehrere Actions in einer Action-Klasse abhandeln zu können.

Du kannst natürlich selbst was implementieren. Z.B. kannst du, vor der Anzeige einer JSP-Seite die für diese Seite erlaubte Action als Attribut an die Session hängen. Nach dem Absenden der JSP-Seite fragst du dann ab, ober der Request-Parameter "action" dem Wert des Session-Attribut entspricht.


----------

